# Sleeping positions



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

These ferrets are not broken, they sleep correctly.









This ferret however is dodgy, we think he's probably faulty , surely he can't be comfy like this


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Awwhhh :001_wub:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Lmao, is that Monkee hanging off the edge?

Sold as seen, no refunds lol :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Lmao, is that Monkee hanging off the edge?
> 
> Sold as seen, no refunds lol :001_tt2:


It certainly is Crazee er I mean Monkee, that boy doesn't like to do things traditionally does he . I demand a full refund, oh wait I didn't pay for him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww Monkee just looks so happy all the time,even when he is asleep, that boy is one in a million


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> awww Monkee just looks so happy all the time,even when he is asleep, that boy is one in a million


He is such a content boy isn't he, nothing phases him


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

:lol:

One broken ferret, no refunds available!


----------



## FinnicksMum (May 19, 2014)

That's exactly how my two sleep!


----------

